# Suche Alternative zum Elgato (Multi Mount) Weighted Base



## mumble_GLL (1. April 2020)

Hi Leute
wie der Titel bereits sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zum (Elgato Multi Mount Weighted Base Standfuß ab €'*'39,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland)
Die Original kostet 40 Euro, was mir doch ein wenig zu viel ist. 
Kennt einer vielleicht nen Onlineshop, der Metallplatten mit 26cm Durchmesser und 6-7mm Stärke anbietet?

Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen.


----------

